# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  perte de session

## niabal

Bonjour, 
Voici mon problme que personne n'a encore pu trouver une solution: 

J'utilise des variables de session qui tiennent trs bien avec le 90% des utilisateurs. Certains utilisateurs, avec la mme configuration des paramtres internet explorer, perdent les sessions et la seule possibilit est d'aller modifier la config d'explorer dans outils-options internet-confidentialit-avanc et la de cocher "ignorer la gestion automatique des cookies" et aussi la case "Toujours autoriser les cookies de cette session". 
En relanant le navigateur, les sessions tiennent. 

Mais cela n'explique pas pourquoi le 90% des navigateurs n'as pas ces cases coches et a fonctionne. 

Voici ma config dans Applications.cfm: 


```

```

et c'est cette variable qui ne tient pas sur certains postes. 

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider??

----------


## djtadpole

Simple prcaution, est-ce que tu as d'autres endroit dans ton site o tu dfinis un cfapplication et surtout avec un autre nom ?

----------


## niabal

> Simple prcaution, est-ce que tu as d'autres endroit dans ton site o tu dfinis un cfapplication et surtout avec un autre nom ?


oui il y en a un  la racine avec un autre name de cfappication et un autre dans un autre rpertoire aussi avec un nom de cfapplication diffrent. 

pour ce test je reste dans mon repertoire avec un Application.cfm propre pour les pages de ce rpertoire.

----------


## jowo

Bonjour,

Est-ce une bonne pratique d'avoir plusieurs cfapplication pour une mme application?

Je ne le pense pas surtout si chaque cfapplication gnre son propre identificateur de session.

En gnral, un cookie est envoy par domaine. Il est possible,  tester, qu'une cfapplication "crase" le cookie de l'autre.

Voici un scnario  vrifier:

Navigateur ============> CFAppl1
Navigateur <== Cookie1 === CFAppl1
Navigateur === Cookie1 ==> CFAppl2 (ne reconnait pas l'ID, gnre un nouveau)
Navigateur <== Cookie2 === CFAppl2
Navigateur === Cookie2 ==> CFAppl1 (on a perdu la session Cookie1)

----------


## niabal

Merci pour votre info.

Peut-etre bien que cela soit le probleme vu le schema des direction que vous avez fait, mais je ne suis pas absolument convaincu.
Je viens de regrouper tout dans le meme fichier Application.cfm.
J'attends de voir les retours car je ne peux pas tester tant donn que seulement certains postes seulement perdaient la session et je ne sais pas lesquels.

Je vous tiens au courant
Encore merci

----------


## djtadpole

Petite explication sur le cfapplication :
le cfapplication est, comme son nom l'indique, les informations sur l'application.

Si 2 cfapplication ne porte pas le mme nom, le systme le voit comme 2 applications diffrentes.
Et donc 2 systemes de gestion de cache/session/... diffrentes.
(@niabal : je pense que ton probleme vient de l).

Pour ce qui est d'avoir plusieurs fichiers application.cfm (avec le mme nom) dans des rpertoires diffrents peut s'expliquer.
Exemple concret :
A la racine, votre fichier charge plein de donnes utiles pour le site.
Dans un autre rpertoire, votre fichier charge moins de donnes (pour de l'ajax par exemple).
Cela permet une meilleure ractivit.

En esprant avoir aider.

----------


## niabal

ok merci pour cette prcision.
je pensais qu'ajouter un Application.cfm dans un sous rpertoire avec un nom de cfappication diffrent crasait l'autre, celui qui est  la racine.

L si je comprends bien,  la racine, j'ai mon Application.cfm avec la cration du cfapplication et si je veux rajouter des donnes de base dans un sous-rpertoire je peux rajouter un Application.cfm mais sans recrer un cfapplication diffrent mais en ajoutant mes variables de session.
est-ce juste??

a me parait logique c'est vrai.

----------


## niabal

Donc si j'ai un sous site dans un rpertoire qui se prsente compltement diffrent au site principal, je ne peux pas crer un cffapplication diffrent pour sparer compltement le site de celui qui est  la racine??

exemple:
j'ai un site qui s'appelle bonjour.com avec des variable de session pour le login d'un compte utilisateur.
et j'ai un autre site (sous-site  bonjour.com) qui s'appelle salut.com et qui est redirig directement sur le rpertoire du sous site. J'ai aussi des variables de session pour le login de l'utilisateur. Je devrais alors utiliser le meme nom que le premier cfapplication mais crer des variables de session avec des noms diffrents??

----------


## niabal

Aprs vrification cela ne fonctionne toujours pas.
Je n'ai plus qu'un cfappication pour tout le site et un des postes PC test ne garde pas ces sessions, snif.

J'tais sr que c'tait une bonne solution mais on vient de me prouver le contraire. Je ne dois pas tre tout seul  avoir le mme problme tout de mme...

----------


## niabal

Y at-il moyen de faire affiche le nom de cfapplication qu'il prend en compte lors de l'affichage de la page pour comparer si ce nom correspond au nom donn dans Application.cfm??

----------


## djtadpole

Pour le application.cfm :
il faut 1 fichier par site.
pour plus de dtails, regarde la doc (elle est simple mais elle est bien).

Pour les informations de l'application, tu as les variables d'application en dumpant application.
<cfdump var="#application#">

Pour les variables de session :
peux-tu me faire parvenir par MP la dfinition de ton cfapplication
et le manire dont tu dfinies tes variables de sessions ?

----------


## jowo

> Y at-il moyen de faire affiche le nom de cfapplication qu'il prend en compte lors de l'affichage de la page pour comparer si ce nom correspond au nom donn dans Application.cfm??


Il existe les variables rserves:

```

```

Pour que chacun puisse aider, il serait prfrable que la publication du contenu de cfapplication soit publique.

----------


## djtadpole

```

```

Rapidement, ce que j'en pense :
- pas la peine de mettre le cfsilent ou alors apres le cfapplication (il vaut mieux d'ailleurs le mettre sur la premiere ligne)
- en plus des cfset, je dclarerai les variables avec des cfparam.

----------


## jowo

Il faudrait utiliser le pattern Double-Check mme s'il est contest.


```

```



```

```

Pour les variables de session, je prfre les regrouper sous un STRUCTURE


```

```

----------

